
“How Congress Works” – Aaron Swartz (2011) - Rumperuu
https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=TGE5CwAAQBAJ&pg=PA131
======
Rumperuu
I thought this was one of the most interesting of Swartz's writings collected
in the book _The Boy Who Could Change the World_ , particularly now that
Congress, um, _isn 't_.

More information about the seminar at [https://ethics.harvard.edu/aaron-
swartz-%C2%A0%E2%80%94%C2%A...](https://ethics.harvard.edu/aaron-
swartz-%C2%A0%E2%80%94%C2%A0-how-congress-works)

